# Everglades and Florida Bay



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Please post any pertinent info on this subject here


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The Guv signed the Florida Legacy bill a couple of weeks ago. Finally. The amendment was approved 18 months ago by the voters. That is just inexcusable. About $200m is earmarked for the Glades; we'll see how much of that goes missing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ENP is one of the ten national park winners of a $250,000 grant from National Geographic. That is great news, but what is the normal funding budget for the National Park Service and how is it allocated?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The Park - like every other National Park comes under the National Park Service (HQ is in Colorado...) and the Service comes under the Interior Department.... Like all federal agencies they have to send an annual budget request up the chain - and like every other bureaucracy it gets changed a bit as it goes up and down the trough.... Finally each year (I believe it's annual but I might be wrong...) the Interior Department goes to Congress for the monies it wants (and Congress gets its say -one way or the other....).

At any point in the process funds can get scrubbed or added as the various reviewers intend.... As you can guess the Everglades, compared to places like Yellowstone and other super popular Parks, struggles a bit for attention (and the funding that goes along with it).

That's my take on it and my understanding is probably a bit simplistic since the only place I care about is the 'Glades....


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The grants are to go to specific projects over and above the budgets of the various parks. From what I recall the NatGeo AMEX grant for ENP is to go toward upgrading the visitor center and the Flamingo Lodge. I don't see how 250k is going to cover that.

Unfortunately, most of the Park Service budget goes to the high-traffic, high-profile parks like Yellowstone as Bob mentions. I would guess that Yellowstone is economically self-sufficient, but they probably get funding anyway taking away from our ENP and other low-traffic parks in need.

The Legacy Florida funding outlined above is supposed to deal with environmental issues only.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

This is it in a nutshell...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> This is it in a nutshell...


Yo BZ, Thank you so much for sharing that with us!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The Lake is down about 3 feet from its peak last fall. This bodes well for easing the dumping into the Caloosahatchee and St Lucie, but the lack of rain is a real problem for the Glades. 

I could be very wrong for mentioning this, maybe they should just send water South as is while the water temp is relatively cool. I know they are talking about 3 or 4 new filtration sites, but the one filtration site in operation just can't generate enough volume.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Just in; the green button should work, please take a minute on this:

Greetings Levis, 

The awesome support over 40,000 of us have shown by believing in the Now or Neverglades Declaration has moved the bar up another notch. We have GREAT NEWS to share! 

Earlier today, Senator Rob Bradley filed Senate Bill (SB)10 to help expedite the Everglades Agricultural Area (EAA) Reservoir.

As you well know this is a priority project for all who care about our drinking water, estuaries, the Everglades, and Florida Bay. The reservoir will reduce the algae-causing discharges into our coastal estuaries and provide badly needed fresh water to rehydrate the Everglades and Florida Bay.

We are now one step closer to achieving this goal, but there is more heavy lifting to do.

Please take this opportunity to reiterate your support for the bill by emailing your legislators today. 

It's a simple message: Support SB10! With just a few clicks, in half a minute you can email your local legislators and Governor Scott.



Thanks again for your heartfelt support and our message is really making a difference.


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

Done


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Zhunter said:


> Done


Done


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Signed and sealed!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep on trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Signed & hoping.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Our team at Bullsugar.org has been working hard with the other NowOrNeverglades groups to support SB10 in Tallahassee. It has to make it through the senate, the house, and then past the governor's veto pen. We have been up to Tallahassee twice in the last month (50+ strong both times) and will be up there again next Tuesday for the first senate committee vote. We need all the help and support from the fishing community we can get - please let me know if you are intersted in making your voice heard up there. Also we have an event scheduled for Tuesday April 11th in Tallahassee - NowOrNeverglades Sportfishing Day. Here is the info: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/noworneverglades-sportfishing-day-tickets-31417514632


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Blue Zone said:


> Just in; the green button should work, please take a minute on this:
> 
> Greetings Levis,
> 
> ...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Making some progress on this. Please give it another shot X2 on this one:
View attachment 6197


Thanks for your tremendous support on Senate Bill 10, you went above and beyond. By the end of the day, thousands of concerned Floridians like us had e-mailed the Governor and their legislators. They're paying attention.

That was just the first of many bridges to cross in securing funding to buy the land, construct the southern reservoir, and reduce the toxic discharges from Lake Okeechobee.
There is even more great news to share! Representative Thad Altman has filed House Bill 761, and SB 10 just unanimously passed its first committee in the Senate.
Let's accelerate our momentum even more to bring the water south to the Everglades and Florida Bay where it is desperately needed. Others are competing for the project's funding, and the bills won't pass unless officials in Tallahassee hear from their constituents.
Please *click here* to e-mail your legislators and spread the word on social media? If you already contacted them for SB 10, will you contact them a second time and let them know you support BOTH bills?



Our coalition of supporters is counting on you to contact your officials and let them know you support SB 10 and HB 761.
Sincerely,









Sandy Moret
Islamorada, Florida


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

It kinda sorta looks like things are going in the right direction. 

It occurred to me that the general public and their reps in Northern FL may not be so enthusiastic about this initiative as the Glades are not quite in their backyard. So, if you live up that way please be sure to sign on if you haven't already done so.

Here's the latest which includes a link to track legislation:

Thank you for contacting Senator Steube regarding SB 10: Water Resources by Senator Bradley. Senator Steube supports the plan for Everglades Restoration, and will examine the legislation when it comes before the Senate for a vote. At this time, SB 10 has passed its first committee of reference, and is currently in the Appropriations Subcommittee on the Environment and Natural Resources. If passed, it will move to the Appropriations Committee and then on to the Senate Floor.

For more information on SB 10, please visit https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/0010 . 

I also recommend, using the Florida Senate Bill Tracker system. You can choose which bills to follow and have updates sent right to your email. For more information on the Senate Bill Tracker, please visit https://www.flsenate.gov/Login?referrer=http://www.flsenate.gov/Tracker .

Again, thank you for contacting Senator Steube. If our office can ever be of any assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.



Elizabeth ‘Libby’ Bolles

Legislative Aide

Senator Greg Steube 

District 23

Cell: 941-545-5132

District: 941-342-9162

Tallahassee: 850-487-5023


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> It kinda sorta looks like things are going in the right direction.
> 
> It occurred to me that the general public and their reps in Northern FL may not be so enthusiastic about this initiative as the Glades are not quite in their backyard. So, if you live up that way please be sure to sign on if you haven't already done so.
> 
> ...


I live in Tally-but grew up in the glades-its a nightmare what has happened to what was once paradise.I still travel down to fish and whole heartedly support this project-and talk to any one I meet about it,and ask them to call the legislaters in their district.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Money out of politics is the answer to fixing these types of things. Until people support the political party that is FOR getting the big money out of the process it's all for naught atleast in the longterm. These short term bandages are good, but as soon as a monied interest decides to tell a Pol to jump, that treasonist SOB will jump.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

trekker said:


> Until people support the political party that is FOR getting the big money out of the process it's all for naught atleast in the longterm.


There is no political party that supports getting the big money out of the process.

And BullSugar.org would get alot more support if they were more non-partisan.

I met a BullSugar.org rep at Salty Fly. We talked about focusing on the water issues and the fact that alot of conservative anglers and sportsmen would be solidly on board as long as the message stayed focused on the water issues and wasn't co-opted by political partisanship.

Guess how long that lasted...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

crboggs said:


> There is no political party that supports getting the big money out of the process.
> 
> 
> Wrong
> ...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

trekker said:


> Wrong


I'm absolutely correct.

The issues manifesting right now have origins that span decades leading up to today.

And they span both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

trekker said:


> Money out of politics is the answer to fixing these types of things. Until people support the political party that is FOR getting the big money out of the process it's all for naught atleast in the longterm. These short term bandages are good, but as soon as a monied interest decides to tell a Pol to jump, that treasonist SOB will jump.


You're absolutely right about money in politics. Here's the problem with supporting a particular political party:

Family Fanjul is a bi-partisan liner of pockets for both Nelson(D) and Rubio(R)
Diaz-Balart(R) and Rooney(R) were instrumental in getting CEPP through the US House in December
Scott(R) took a damn year and a half to sign the Florida Legacy bill
Watch what happens when CEPP makes its way to the Senate with Nelson and Rubio in play.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Chris I am confused by your insinuation that Bullsugar.org is not a non-partisan organization. In November's election we endorsed and recommended based almost solely on whether the candidates were willing to sign the Now or Neverglades declaration - party was and continues to be a non-factor. There were plenty of sugared up Dem's that refused to sign, and we let people know who they were. There were some great republicans who are taking a very stand for our water (Negron being the most obvious) and we support them wholeheartedly. Good example, in the Brian Mast (R) / Randy Perkins (D) race (Treasure Coast district 18 congressional race), we strongly endorsed Mast, the conservative Republican, who ended up winning largely because (with our support) he was able to paint Perkins as a friend of sugar, which he was. The week before the election, Perkins flat out told us that if he lost, it would most likely be because of our messaging. He lost. Anyways, not sure who you spoke to at the Salty Fly, but I am always happy to answer any q's - feel free to PM any time and I will send you my contact info. 
Dave Preston
bullsugar.org


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is a link to Senate Bill 10; I had a look at it and it's better than nothing, but not ideal:
https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/0010/BillText/Filed/PDF
See below:

*IT'S GO TIME!*

On April 11, hundreds of us will gather in Tallahassee to make our collective voices heard. *Together we will meet with legislators from our districts and from all parts of Florida to help make history.*

Our lives and our livelihoods are at risk and lawmakers need to hear from ALL of us - Captains, Fishing Guides, Anglers, and Floridians. *They must be reminded that Florida's Everglades and Estuaries are essential to our businesses and quality of life.*

You signed the declaration, you emailed your support of Senate Bill 10 and at each juncture you asked what more you could do to help. *Joining us in Tallahassee for this event would be an enormous contribution for all of Florida.* We'll have exciting giveaways from Simms, Costa and other sponsors who will be on hand for our evening celebration at the Edison restaurant!

*There is too much at stake and we can't do this without you.* Meeting with your Representatives and Senators sends a very powerful message - this is personal. Please join us on April 11!

*Tickets are FREE - RSVP Today!*

_We are coordinating transportation to Tallahassee from several areas across the state. Please RSVP online to receive updates about the event, transportation and exciting corporate sponsors, as the date gets closer._


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I wish I could vote in Florida. You Floridians need to go to Tallahassee April 11. I might be able to coordinate a trip to Florida in April.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm registered in Idaho and I've been harassing these people noting my FL address. I don't think they check voter ID's...


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

We'll be in Tallahassee next week...if anyone here wants to join us, let me know.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 1


A Message from Sandy Moret

Since forming the Now or Neverglades coalition a year ago, tens of thousands of individuals, conservation organizations and companies have stepped up and shown their support by signing the Now or Neverglades Declaration. The momentum is swinging in our favor, with bills recently filed in both the Florida Senate (SB10) and House (HB761) to expedite a project to stop discharges into the Caloosahatchee and St. Lucie Rivers and send Lake Okeechobee water south where it can be stored, cleaned and properly conveyed, with more water heading south to Everglades National Park, Florida Bay and the Florida Keys. This is the common-sense solution we need, based on the recommendation of over 200 Everglades scientists, to help alleviate the water crisis our state currently faces.

Now is not the time to let up, as strong forces are still working to ensure this legislation doesn't pass. I thank you for your past support, and I ask you to take action again, by ensuring that everyone you know has signed the Now or Neverglades Declaration. With that simple action, you can be a part of changing the course of history and saving the national treasure that is the Everglades.

Through this newsletter, I look forward to keeping you updated on the ongoing efforts of the many individuals, conservation organizations and companies working hard to secure a brighter future for the Florida Everglades.

Thank you for all you're doing to help us protect it.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_

Call to Action









We are humbled by the outpouring of support for the Now or Neverglades Declaration, with over 54,000 of you signing it to date. In just over a month, hundreds of sportsmen and women will gather in Tallahassee to make their voices heard.

*We need your help getting 60,000 signatures before then. *If you haven't signed it, sign today!

If you've already signed, please take a moment to forward this email or share the following text and link to your social media:

I signed the Now or Neverglades Declaration, urging common-sense solutions to help save Florida's Everglades. Please join me by adding your signature today! http://gladesdeclaration.org/
Upcoming Events

*
Now or Neverglades Sportfishing Day*
April 11, 2017

HELP SAVE FLORIDA'S ESTUARIES!

On April 11, hundreds will gather in Tallahassee to make our collective voices heard. Together we will meet with legislators from our districts and from all parts of Florida.

Our elected officials need to hear from ALL of us - Captains. Fishing Guides. Anglers. Together, we will remind them how important Florida's Everglades and Estuaries are to our businesses and quality of life. Please join us!

SIGN UP TODAY!
If you can't join us in Tallahassee, you can still make your voice heard. Please use this link to send a message to your elected officials.
In The News










See Part 2


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 2 See Part 1 in previous post
Sister to sister: Everglades reservoir exactly what dad fought for
Mary Barley Hurley refutes a recent assertion from an Orlando Sentinel column by her sister, Catherine Barley Albertini, that their father, George Barley, would have been opposed to the plan to build a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee.

"Nothing could be further from the truth...Due in large part to my father's own efforts, the second project identified in CERP legislation - out of 68 projects - was the very southern reservoir that the Florida Legislature is now about to approve."
Source: Orlando Sentinel









Bob Branham photo
Seagrass Report: Bay is 'stable' - or was

A new status report on Florida Bay describes the marine seagrass ecosystem as "fairly stable" - at least it was until a massive seagrass die-off in 2015. The report by FWC relied heavily on science from 2011 to 2014, before the die-off occurred, the result of a common lag in scientific data collection.
"There was no attempt or intent to deceive or to minimize," said Jim Fourqurean, a seagrass ecologist from FIU who was involved in the research but did not write the final report. "The scientists at FWC understand the resources; they know what's happening."
In the preface to the Florida Bay section, report authors wrote: "Unusually hot and dry conditions in summer 2015 resulted in high-salinity, anoxic [low oxygen] bottom water and build-up of high concentrations of sulfide...This in turn led to die-off of large areas of seagrass in these basins..."
Source: FLKeysNews










Don't let our toxic algae stories be lost

"The stories [about toxic algae impacts] were moving and powerful. They put a human face on the ecological tragedy...As the Legislature convenes this week, these stories will clash with a competing narrative. And our future might depend on which one resonates the most."

Source: TCPalm










The Heroes are Stepping Up

As public pressure mounts, more politicians are joining the effort and taking a stand to protect Florida's water. With the state legislative session ending in May, we all have to keep the pressure on to ensure that these critical bills are passed.
"This week, more lawmakers from all around Florida and both sides of the aisle joined in support of Senate Pres. Joe Negron and SB10/HB761 to fix our broken plumbing for good."
Source: Bullsugar


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Dpreston said:


> Chris I am confused by your insinuation that Bullsugar.org is not a non-partisan organization.


I don't have the time or energy to postmortem all the social media messaging that led me to transition from a follower and advocate, who directed friends and family to BullSugar.org, into someone who got disappointed in partisanship and elected to drop from the various feeds.

Rest assured I'm not the only one who saw it and had that reaction.

Maybe you're doing a better job now, if you are focusing on specific legislation and assigning responsibility further back over multiple administrations. But I don't know...because you lost me.

To be fair, CCA also lost me. I sent them my membership renewal slip with #noworneverglades scrawled across it. This from a guy whose family helped found the local chapter and who has worked the booth at the Florida Sportsman show here in Tampa.

I don't have any time for organizations that can't drop partisan politics in the face of what should be a unifying issue that crosses all aisles.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Our new tools to help pressure our legislators to move forward with EAA storage. Also you can text "SOUTH" to 91990 to be added to our text message update list for calls to action. Feel free to share anywhere you like - FB, Twitter, etc. Thanks, everyone...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

crboggs said:


> I don't have the time or energy to postmortem all the social media messaging that led me to transition from a follower and advocate, who directed friends and family to BullSugar.org, into someone who got disappointed in partisanship and elected to drop from the various feeds.
> 
> Rest assured I'm not the only one who saw it and had that reaction.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I don't think you should blame the entities supporting the Now-or-Nevergales initiative for content that appears on related social media pages. It's unfortunate that the loud fringe may seem to make the most noise in the wrong way and cause more harm than good. 

Looking at the bigger picture, the fact is that 75% of voters approved Amendment 1 in 2014; that is hardly a partisan electorate and it does reflect bi-partisan concern for the Glades regardless of the crap that shows up on social media.

Looking at the list of supporters and partners in the initiative, I totally agree with you; where in the hell is CCA, they are noticeably absent?:

non-profit founding partners:


Florida Bay Forever[URL='http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=001i37QfwN70pdzxdDAeiZHNB2GDUcIJWJgWzfYDLOm5ruAof_Jzu0paTQpl9lkM0yX09KQIy3zERznDdNYLQ8TY2Vn9MpOBMofpdFukjbufxzgJroklzPNIAZ-SfwGs1E50LIY0MMVUhAniiH3jiUSwV3ctCi9EEqRWDZdzrZan6g7Mz_fULUr0kp32mZDPwLj&c=2e71CJcuiCkypPR9sZhxO5d_E90HG_WbMAs83E2opZj3_TBqZlRivA==&ch=izDnmmbj4-2Y2Lbv8YsBijSeGtR-XEFcGpeu6t0DN9TimLrfJ-dPHQ=='][URL='http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=001i37QfwN70pdzxdDAeiZHNB2GDUcIJWJgWzfYDLOm5ruAof_Jzu0paducwdQFedgYbj1Dh81Q9v_0sELe1w3gh5v13veYtR_l42_w7mdx03_EGq1byiTFENC8Wr1Bo5wOp2FCJHfeOsJDC1oAsIkDfeCTISfHsXi6&c=2e71CJcuiCkypPR9sZhxO5d_E90HG_WbMAs83E2opZj3_TBqZlRivA==&ch=izDnmmbj4-2Y2Lbv8YsBijSeGtR-XEFcGpeu6t0DN9TimLrfJ-dPHQ=='][/URL][/URL]









Other founding partners:





In any event, blot out the noise and hang in there; SB10 seems to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Looking at the list of supporters and partners in the initiative, I totally agree with you; where in the hell is CCA, they are noticeably absent?


Hence my response in my membership renewal...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Texas GCCA now CCA was started in Texas to lobby for gamefish status for red drum and seatrout. The founders were very wealthy and could bring influence on Texas lawmakers. Some of the legislators were also passionate about the cause looking at the long game. One of those influencers was Walter Fondren(Humble Oil/Exxon) and he absolutely loved fishing the Texas coast. Passion and influence can change how things work. There is no excuse for the CCA to not stand for more quality water to the Glades.


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

How did it go yesterday?
As one who does not reside in FL anymore, what else can I do?
I have signed the declaration, and encouraged all of my former neighbors to do so, and contact their reps.
What else can we out of state folks do to help?


Dpreston said:


> We'll be in Tallahassee next week...if anyone here wants to join us, let me know.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks Bluezone for posting. Successful day overall yesterday. SB10 passed it's second committee with a 5-1 approval vote. Only dissenting vote was Sen. Oscar Braynan. 

crboggs...if you wouldn't mind humoring me, I'd like to better understand your concerns with our group. Can you spare a few minutes for a phone call?


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

cptsdr said:


> How did it go yesterday?
> As one who does not reside in FL anymore, what else can I do?
> I have signed the declaration, and encouraged all of my former neighbors to do so, and contact their reps.
> What else can we out of state folks do to help?


cptsdr the items you have listed are exactly what I would suggest. Outside of those, you could consider a donation to any of the NowOrNeverglades groups, attending the April 11th event in Tallahassee, and helping continue to spread the word on social media. We need to put as much pressure as possible on our legislators to keep SB10 moving. Sugar is attacking the legislators that are supporting this bill from all angles right now and we also need to let them know their heroic efforts are appreciated by many of us.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How much of the land south of Lake O could have been bought with $237 million?
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...lse/os-florida-legal-fees-20170313-story.html


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

yobata said:


> How much of the land south of Lake O could have been bought with $237 million?
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...lse/os-florida-legal-fees-20170313-story.html


Thanks for posting. Just pathetic. $41m to lose the water war with Georgia? I wonder what Georgia spent to win. Other things in there smell pretty bad, especiallyy when they have 450 of their own attorneys. At least pick a fight you can win, not just to make a statement.

On another note, for the past couple of months, Orvis has been putting this in their catalogues which go out every 10 days or 2 weeks. I posted this before, but it disappeared:

View attachment 7634


Aside from donating 5% to worthy causes like Everglades Trust, they are now doing a matching funds deal with the Everglades Trust up to $45. So if your inclined to donate, do it through Orvis on their site and they will match it.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a minor update:

Thank you for contacting Senator Steube regarding SB 10: Water Resources by Senator Bradley. Senator Steube supports the plan for Everglades Restoration, and will examine the legislation when it comes before the Senate for a vote. At this time, SB 10 has passed the first two committees of reference, and is now in Appropriations. If passed, it will move on to the Senate Floor.

For more information on SB 10, please visit https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/0010 . 

I also recommend, using the Florida Senate Bill Tracker system. You can choose which bills to follow and have updates sent right to your email. For more information on the Senate Bill Tracker, please visit https://www.flsenate.gov/Login?referrer=http://www.flsenate.gov/Tracker .

Again, thank you for contacting Senator Steube. If our office can ever be of any assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Note from Sandy

A Message from Sandy Moret

Business leaders like Perk Perkins of The Orvis Company gathered in Tallahassee a few days ago to meet with Governor Scott and other legislators to share stories of how Florida's water crisis has affected their businesses, employees and the wider community.

The ecological impacts of the toxic water have been visible and profound - we have all seen the photos of the algal blooms, dead fish, birds and animals. But the impacts to the economy and individual businesses have also been substantial, deeply affecting Florida's communities and quality of life.

One community that has been seriously affected is the angling and boating industry. On April 11th, many of them will come together in Tallahassee for Now or Neverglades Sportfishing Day to remind elected officials about the impacts the water crisis has had on them.

I want to share something posted by Captain Benny Blanco, a guide who has been fishing around the Everglades for over 20 years. On a recent fishing outing in Florida Bay, he poled for hours through barren mud that was devoid of life. Just when hope was lost, the boat came upon a pair of rare flamingos wading peacefully, a sign from mother nature that she was watching. After reflecting on that moment and the need to protect the Everglades, he quoted Margaret Mead:
"Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world; indeed, it's the only thing that ever has."

I hope you will consider joining us for this historic day. Collectively, we can make our voices heard and fix Florida's water.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_

Call to Action


HELP SAVE FLORIDA'S ESTUARIES!

On April 11, hundreds will gather in Tallahassee to make our collective voices heard. Together we will meet with legislators from our districts and from all parts of Florida.

Our elected officials need to hear from ALL of us - Captains. Fishing Guides. Anglers. Together, we will remind them how important Florida's Everglades and Estuaries are to our businesses and quality of life. Please join us and be a part of this historic event.

SIGN UP TODAY!
If you can't join us in Tallahassee, make your voice heard by dialing 844-505-2887 to be connected with your legislator, prompted with talking points.









Now or Neverglades Declaration

We are humbled by the outpouring of support for the Now or Neverglades Declaration, with over 56,000 of you signing it to date. In a few weeks, hundreds of sportsmen and women will gather in Tallahassee to make their voices heard.

*We need your help getting 60,000 signatures before then. *If you haven't signed it, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The latest message Part 1.


A Message from Sandy Moret
Last week, fishing guides gathered in Islamorada on a windy day, spelling out the word "HELP" with flats skiffs, yet another plea for change from some of those most affected by the ongoing water crisis in South Florida. I recently wrote a piece about how much I've seen the South Florida fishery change since I started fishing down here in the 1970s. For those who are on the water daily making a living, the changes are profound and heartbreaking.

Tomorrow, many captains and anglers from around Florida are taking days off of work to travel to Tallahassee to make their voices heard, imploring lawmakers to follow what was outlined by the Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan in 2000 and build the reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee to help store, clean and properly convey fresh water, sending more water south to Florida Bay.

Whether or not you are able to attend tomorrow's event, I thank you for your support of the Now or Neverglades movement. We have come a long way in our fight for Everglades restoration, and it is the grassroots effort of people like you that is making an indelible impact.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_







Urgent Call to Action








*Now or Neverglades Sportfishing Day TOMORROW*



HELP SAVE FLORIDA'S ESTUARIES!
Tomorrow at 4 pm at the Edison Restaurant in Tallahassee, hundreds will gather to make our collective voices heard. Together we will meet with legislators from our districts and from all parts of Florida. We will also hear from Senator Negron and other legislators regarding the importance of southern storage to reduce the discharges and bring water south to the Everglades & Florida Bay. We hope to see you there!

SIGN UP TODAY!
If you can't join us in Tallahassee, Text the word WATER to 52886 and help us make a difference!
























Now or Neverglades Declaration

Nearly 59,000 have signed the declaration to date. Tomorrow, hundreds of sportsmen and women will gather in Tallahassee to make their voices heard.
If you haven't signed the declaration, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 2


Algae reached Islamorada this week

by Chris Maroney, co-founder of Bullsugar.org

We don't want to inconvenience the sugar industry any more than necessary to stop the destruction of the St Lucie and Caloosahatchee estuaries. We certainly don't want to derail this bill, which has taken so much effort and courage on the part of so many. But slashing the size of the reservoir at the 11th hour by 33 percent? C'mon. We know that the brunt of this short-change will fall on the people of Fort Myers and Stuart, and that's already been happening for far too long. But we've also learned that in times of drought, Everglades National Park and the Keys are in the crosshairs. Stuart's problem is Islamorada's problem too, and the solution is storing, treating, and sending *enough* clean freshwater south to keep all three estuaries in balance.

Source: Bullsugar

















Negron offers compromise plan to build Everglades reservoir

Senate President Joe Negron on Tuesday filed a sweeping rewrite of his top priority legislation to build a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee, abandoning plans to buy up to 60,000 acres of agriculture land and relying on more state-owned and state-leased sugar fields to store and clean water to be sent into Florida Bay.

Source: Miami Herald

















Peanut bonefish, shifting baselines, and Florida's water crisis

by Sandy Moret

As an active Member of the Florida Congressional Delegation when the Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan (CERP) was negotiated, authorized and passed in 2000, I read with dismay the recent public comments by state Rep. Matthew Caldwell, R-North Fort Myers, that pursuing a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee would "disrupt Everglades progress."

Caldwell favors "more time." I think seventeen years is a long wait. I had hopes my grandchildren wouldn't have to swim and fish in stinky, degraded water discharged from Lake O. My response to Rep. Caldwell is, "enough is enough; don't tell me to wait 'til 2025. That was never the intent of CERP." It appears that timeline is an arbitrary distraction conjured up by those with a different "plan."

Source: Gink and Gasoline

















South reservoir part of CERP's intended purpose

by Porter Goss

As an active Member of the Florida Congressional Delegation when the Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan (CERP) was negotiated, authorized and passed in 2000, I read with dismay the recent public comments by state Rep. Matthew Caldwell, R-North Fort Myers, that pursuing a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee would "disrupt Everglades progress."

Caldwell favors "more time." I think seventeen years is a long wait. I had hopes my grandchildren wouldn't have to swim and fish in stinky, degraded water discharged from Lake O. My response to Rep. Caldwell is, "enough is enough; don't tell me to wait 'til 2025. That was never the intent of CERP." It appears that timeline is an arbitrary distraction conjured up by those with a different "plan."

Source: News Press


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 3
South reservoir part of CERP's intended purpose

by Porter Goss

As an active Member of the Florida Congressional Delegation when the Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan (CERP) was negotiated, authorized and passed in 2000, I read with dismay the recent public comments by state Rep. Matthew Caldwell, R-North Fort Myers, that pursuing a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee would "disrupt Everglades progress."

Caldwell favors "more time." I think seventeen years is a long wait. I had hopes my grandchildren wouldn't have to swim and fish in stinky, degraded water discharged from Lake O. My response to Rep. Caldwell is, "enough is enough; don't tell me to wait 'til 2025. That was never the intent of CERP." It appears that timeline is an arbitrary distraction conjured up by those with a different "plan."

Source: News Press


What's stopping the vulnerable Everglades from being healed?

The Florida Everglades are critical to the survival of local birds, reptiles and millions of people. As urban development has increased, the incredibly rare and bio-diverse habitat has become vulnerable to rising sea water encroachment. Billions of dollars have been spent on restoration, but both science and politics have made efforts more complicated. Special correspondent Duarte Geraldino reports.

Source: PBS

Please consider supporting our non-profit founding partners:


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Well SB 10 passed the Senate last week. There were some amendments attached, so we will see how that shakes out. The prohibition of the use of eminent domain (as below) doesn't look so good to me.

*SB 10: Water Resources.* This bill provides a solution to the plague of harmful, polluted releases and toxic blue-green algae by expanding southern water storage, while respecting the interests of the agricultural community and the rights of private landowners. It expressly prohibits the use of eminent domain, leveraging land already owned by the State of Florida and the South Florida Water Management District (SFWMD), land swaps, and purchases, to minimize impacts on agricultural workers while achieving 240,000 to 360,000 acre feet of storage. This bill provides funding for southern water storage, including authorization to bond funds from the Land Acquisition Trust Fund (LATF). The total cost is reduced from $2.4 billion to approximately $1.5 billion, half of which could be paid by the federal government. The bill includes an appropriation of $64 million from the LATF for the 2017-18 Fiscal Year. It clarifies that ongoing Comprehensive Everglades Restoration Plan (CERP) projects will continue to receive funding.This bill establishes the Everglades Restoration Agricultural Community Training Program within the Department of Economic Opportunity (DEO) for the purpose of stimulating and supporting training and employment programs, to match state and local training programs, with identified job skills associated with non-agricultural employment opportunities in areas of high agricultural unemployment. This bill establishes a revolving loan fund to provide assistance to local governments and water supply entities for the development and construction of water storage facilities. It also allows for funds not spent on the reservoir projects to be used for other Everglades Restoration projects as provided in Legacy Florida. This bill passed the Senate on Wednesday. For more information on SB 10, click here.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Drop in the bucket, half-hearted attempt.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

God (or mother nature for those non-religious) created this perfect environment that is able to regulate and fix issues that arise within nature in perfect harmony. ANY attempt to influence this by man-made actions only breaks this delicate cycle. While I do see the possible benefits of the proposed plan, I would have loved to see more effort to simply undo what we have done to cause destruction and let the environment do the job of fixing. This is similar to my profession where we prescribe medications to "treat" the side effects of other medications. Unfortunately development and the required flood control isn't going anywhere so I guess this is the best we can do with compromise.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Honestly,

I thought this project had already passed through the House. So it's still not done...








Friends,

Last week the Florida Senate passed SB 10, which is an important victory in our fight to protect the Everglades and send water south from Lake Okeechobee. 

That was just the first step. Now the bill is heading to the Florida House of Representatives where it faces many road blocks from special interest groups and an army of lobbyists. *We’ll need to apply even more pressure to make sure this critical legislation to protect the coastal estuaries, the Everglades, and Florida Bay for decades to come reaches the Governor’s desk.*

Click here to send a message to the Florida House of Representatives _*right now*_ and tell them to pass SB 10 as it is - no delays, no changes. 




SB 10 will accelerate the construction of a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee to protect the drinking water of 8 million Floridians, preserve the sanctity of the Everglades, reduce the harmful discharges affecting coastal communities, and help Florida Bay. The Florida Legislature needs to understand there’s no more time to waste. 

Make your voice heard in Tallahassee. *Send a message to the Florida House of Representatives right now* and tell them to pass SB 10. It’s #NowOrNeverglades. 


Sincerely, 
Eric Eikenberg
CEO, The Everglades Foundation



The Everglades Foundation
18001 Old Cutler Road, Suite 625
Palmetto Bay, FL 33157


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

another email sent. Why is it that some of the emails reject it? Is it automatic if they are from different district?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Dawhoo said:


> another email sent. Why is it that some of the emails reject it? Is it automatic if they are from different district?


Matt Caldwell, who is not in my district, sent along the link below:
http://thefloridachannel.org/videos/22217-house-natural-resources-public-lands-subcommittee/

The Everglades is covered in the first hour; it's informative, depressing and optimistic all at the same time. It's worth investing the time in my opinion; it's good to know that at least some of those people are informed and genuinely concerned.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Excluding eminent domain in the bill means no real effective changes. Much smaller water storage area.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Excluding eminent domain in the bill means no real effective changes. Much smaller water storage area.


That was my thought initially after reading the summary of SB 10. However, as noted in the above-posted committee meeting video the land for the main storage site has already been purchased by the State and is awaiting the Federal funding (their responsibility) for the construction of the site.

I think the only area where eminent domain would come into play is South of 41. Most of that land is either in the ENP or in the hands of the Tribes; I can see it would not be politic to mess with the Tribes. I have run that Loop Road a few times looking for spots to fish (way too many gators) and there are some damn nice houses in there.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The sub-committee presentation on the history of Glades alteration was very informative and easy to see how a long history of state government short sighted decisions altered water flows. The agricultural area and it's fifty thousand inhabitants immediately south of Okee should be restored to a sheet water flow habitat. Only strong political will and eminent domain can do this.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

A little news from the Everglades Foundation. I hope the House gets this done this week.

http://www.evergladesfoundation.org...-talking-everglades-restoration-conservation/


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

The House signed it ! NOW.... Governor; if you want improved chances to become a Senator.........SIGN THE BILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

fishicaltherapist said:


> The House signed it ! NOW.... Governor; if you want improved chances to become a Senator.........SIGN THE BILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good point about Scott; there's work to be done in DC as well.

See Sandy's note:

A Message from Sandy Moret
Dear Friends,

We have news from Tallahassee! The Florida Senate and House of Representatives passed Senate Bill 10 yesterday, paving the way for a much needed EAA Reservoir. This was an incredibly important day for the Everglades and the future of Florida's water!

Thanks to people like you - fishing guides, anglers, business owners, homeowners and people from around the country - Florida's legislators heard from the people about why sending water to the EAA reservoir is so important.

Each and every one of you who took the time to sign the Now or Neverglades Declaration and contact elected officials played a part in bringing this legislation so far.

We appreciate the House and Senate working together to create and pass this bill. Now it is headed to Governor Scott's desk. We are so close!

Thank you for all your support and everything you have done to help us protect Florida's water. *But our work is not over. This is not the first time the Everglades was declared saved. We must remain vigilant to ensure that the EAA reservoir has enough storage, treatment and conveyance to restore health to our estuaries. Our Now or Neverglades effort is more important than ever, and we can't rest on our laurels until the the water is flowing south.*

*But today, let's celebrate our historic achievement! YOU made this happen. Thank you.*

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

fishicaltherapist said:


> The House signed it ! NOW.... Governor; if you want improved chances to become a Senator.........SIGN THE BILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So Scott signed the bill today!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A positive move on Scott's part. NOW, the deal making process begins, with the hope that they start before my 100th birthday !! Just imagine the $$$ that will come into play for contracts......    I am so THANKFUL that our young & future fishing folks may have the opportunity to fish a renewed EVERGLADES when many of us have seen our last sunset !


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's another note from Sandy; well done to all who participated!:


A Message from Sandy Moret
Last week, Governor Rick Scott signed Senate Bill 10 into law, clearing the way for a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee to store, clean and properly convey freshwater. The historic occasion was the culmination of an extended effort by thousands of organizations, companies and individuals and was led through the Florida Legislature by Senator Joe Negron. I extend my deepest gratitude to everyone who played a part in pushing this legislation through. It marks an important step in the fight to restore the Everglades. Days later, U.S. Rep. Brian Mast introduced federal legislation to help expedite the process.

Despite this significant progress, we must remain vigilant to ensure that this legislation is implemented in a timely manner, and that the many other planned components to restore the Everglades are also put in place. Strong forces still oppose our progress, and we must continue to fight them at every turn and present a united front as the Now or Neverglades coalition, currently 60,500 strong.

This moment could not have been achieved without the hard work and dedication of each and every one of you. Thank you for your support of the Now or Neverglades coalition, and for your continued work to help us save the Everglades.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_








































Now or Neverglades Declaration

60,500 have signed the declaration to date.
If you haven't signed the declaration, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.

























In The News

















Rick Scott signs SB 10, the Lake Okeechobee restoration plan, into law 

Gov. Rick Scott signed legislation Tuesday pledging $800 million in bonds toward Senate President Joe Negron's signature project - a $1.5 billion plan to restore Lake Okeechobee and the Everglades by building a reservoir south of the lake.

Source: Florida Politics

















Thumb Up: Mast bill could expedite reservoir

TC Palm 

















Carl Hiaasen: Help for Everglades on the way (possibly)

Cautious praise for the compromise passage of Senate Bill 10 is deserved. Celebration would be foolish.

The fractured Florida Legislature has agreed to fund a deep reservoir for holding polluted discharges from Lake Okeechobee, with the aim of sparing coastal communities from tourism-killing algae blooms and fish kills.

The $1.6 billion reservoir won't be as big as the one sought by Senate President Joe Negron, but it would be big enough to make a difference. And it's way better than nothing, which is what lawmakers in the House were poised to do.

Source: TC Palm


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

WE must keep contacting politicians; local,state,federal and Corp of Engineers. And please remember next year....VOTE !!! Remind the pols that you do!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I got that one from Sandy today too. Its exciting stuff, hopefully the pressure will stay on the politicians and we will see some positive movement.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The next log in the path is the release of the CERP funds by the US Congress. I understand these funds are to be used for the actual construction of the reservoir; it's supposed to be a 50/50 deal with FL providing the land.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Update from Sandy Moret:


A Message from Sandy Moret
Last month marked a major legislative victory for Everglades restoration, the culmination of the hard work of many lawmakers, individuals, companies and organizations. Still, there is much work to be done, and we need to keep the pressure on to ensure that the legislation - calling for building a reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee to store, clean and convey freshwater - becomes a reality.

Below is a timeline of important milestones to ensure Senate Bill 10 is implemented in a timely manner and the reservoir is built.

We have won a major victory, but now is not the time for complacency. Thank you for helping us keep the pressure on to ensure a brighter future for the Florida Everglades.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL
_

















Now or Neverglades Declaration

61,600 have signed the declaration to date.
If you haven't signed the declaration, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.

In The News


Lawmakers act to curb "scary" trend in Everglades - but another danger lurks

The reservoir project has a long way to go. Congress has to approve the federal share of funding the project, and then it still has to be built. Out of 68 projects were proposed in that master Everglades restoration plan, only six are currently under construction.

Source: CBS


Congress to consider removing roadblocks to Everglades help

A bipartisan team of Florida congressmen proposes removing congressional roadblocks to building reservoirs, pollution-filtering marshes and other Everglades restoration projects.

The goal is to allow long-planned, construction-ready Everglades projects to proceed, instead of having to wait years for additional congressional approval.


Source: Sun Sentinel


Last year's St. Lucie River blooms contained 28 kinds of blue-green algae

"It's not just a single organism out there that has the potential to cause a harmful algal bloom," Rosen said. "There are a multitude of species, each with their own ability to create blooms, all of which can cause oxygen deprivation in water that can kill fish, and many with the ability to create toxins harmful to wildlife or people."

Source: TC Palm


Big Sugar's Assault on the Everglades

"There's probably no better example in U.S. history of a case of both legal plunder and crony capitalism that has been tolerated for so many years, and that has picked more money from the pockets of Americans," than the sugar program, says American Enterprise Institute economist Mark J. Perry.

Source: Palm Beach Post


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

An update from Sandy Moret. Such a sensitive balance; either too much rain or not enough...


A Message from Sandy Moret
"It's an emergency in the Everglades," said Ron Bergeron, commissioner for the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. Heavy rains in the past few weeks in South Florida have continued to highlight what we already know - the reservoir south of Lake Okeechobee is needed to help properly store, clean and convey fresh water. Without it, the state is left with only poor choices for how to manage the flooding, inevitably putting coastal communities, our waterways, ecosystems and many species of animals, fish and birds at grave risk. *The situation is urgent, and this has to stop.* We need to keep the pressure on and ensure that the reservoir is built in a timely manner so we can prevent the cycle of catastrophic drought and flooding from happening in the future. 

Thank you for your continued support of our efforts.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The fifty thousand residents south of the lake could be relocated using sugar subsidies(your tax dollars). Much more efficient than building a reservoir. Theodore Roosevelt could have made it happen.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> The fifty thousand residents south of the lake could be relocated using sugar subsidies(your tax dollars). Much more efficient than building a reservoir. Theodore Roosevelt could have made it happen.


That's a problematic from a couple of different angles:

The population in the effected effected towns of South Bay and Belle Glade would have to go somewhere. Belle Glade is a thriving community; they even have a McDonalds. The cost of buyout would be prohibitive.
Eminent Domain was a deal-breaker for the original reservoir land in a much less populated area and certainly couldn't be applied in this case.

Then there is another much greater populated area that would be affected. The I-75 extension is basically built on a dike, blocking a natural flow directly South and can only be moved through a complicated system of canals. Then there is Rt.41 crossing the state further South again blocking natural flow.
The water in Lake Okeechobee is pretty close to toxic with decades of sludge. The Lake water needs to be treated anyway.
The sugar subsidies are wrongly, but neatly tucked away inside the Farm Bill.
The whole situation is an incredible mess. A couple of weeks ago the news was that the Glades is getting too much rain this year limiting dry ground for wildlife.

It's either feast or famine for the Glades thanks to man's misguided attempt to fool with Mother Nature.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 1 of 3

Here is the latest news from Sandy and some recent articles. Sandy seems pretty optimistic about the new head of SFWMD.

The article on the algae bloom in the Lake is a concern. Thankfully, the Lake started the wet season 5' below last year and now stands at 4' below last year today, so huge discharges should not be needed.

I have run back and forth across the Lake several times since the 70's and it has been a shame to see it deteriorate over the years. Now you can tell something is wrong just by looking at it and smelling it. Big sugar takes a lot of heat for this, but but the mills and fields are mainly South and Southwest of the Lake; the real culprit is inflow from the Kissimmee which needs to be cleaned up.

A lot of issues out there, Appalachicola, IRL, Lake Okeechobee and the Glades that affect most of us on here in one way or another. Stand up, man up and be heard when you have the chance. If you find yourself down Islamorada way, stop in and thank Sandy for all the effort he has put into this. Maybe buy a hat or something...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 2 of 3

Anyway, here's Sandy's note:

A Message from Sandy Moret

Are we entering a new era for the South Florida Water Management District? Environmentalists are hopeful that the answer is yes, as scientist Ernie Marks was just tapped to take over the Executive Director of the SFWMD role, replacing Peter Antonacci.

Unlike Antonacci, whose main qualification was being general counsel to Governor Scott, Marks has a background in science and is highly qualified for the role. He has been working for the district as the director of Everglades policy and coordination, and previously served as the south region director for the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC). Prior to that, he spent 13 years working for the Florida Department of Environmental Protection.

Hopefully, science will be put back behind the wheel. That includes reestablishing ties to the National Academy of Sciences, beginning the scientific modeling laid out in SB10 to ensure there is sufficient land for the treatment needs of the 240-360K EAA reservoir, and tabling deep well injection, which was never a part of CERP, already objected to by the Army Corps of Engineers and would shortchange southern storage (needed for Florida Bay in drought conditions) by wasting water underground.

It's time to let science and reason prevail. The appointment of Marks gives us cautious optimism that they will.

Sincerely,












_Islamorada, FL_


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Part 3 of 3

Now or Neverglades has a new website!

Check it out and stay up to date on the issues.

www.gladesdeclaration.org










Now or Neverglades Declaration

The Now or Neverglades Declaration is more important than ever. 64,157have signed it to date, and we want to get 100,000 signatures by the end of the year.
If you haven't signed the declaration, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.
In The News



South Florida Water Management District names Everglades expert as new leader

The choice of Ernie Marks - who is highly qualified for the job and has a science background - drew praise from environmental organizations.

Source: Sun Sentinel



Worrisome algae bloom erupts on Lake Okeechobee

The algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee is significant and growing. The only thing preventing catastrophic dumping into the surrounding waterways has been drought conditions this spring, but with heavy rain in recent weeks, the water levels in Lake Okeechobee are rising.

Source: Tampa Bay Times



Army Corps needs more time on Everglades reservoir plan

The Army Corps of Engineers says it will need another month to figure out how to join in the plan for the EAA Reservoir. Part of SB 10 requires the SFWMD to request the Army Corps assist in developing a report on revisions needed to increase water storage south of Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

On the Lake business, I saw an interview with Scott yesterday relating a conversation he had with Trump about pushing for shoring up the ****. The Corps of Engineers have been doing this for years. The real need is for them to start on the reservoir; not sure why this was not addressed at the same time.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

The latest news from Sandy with good news from the Corps of Engineers and unsurprising intrigue with SFWMD. It's worth mentioning that this little TC Palm has done some very aggressive reporting on this whole issue. Hats off to them.



A Message from Sandy Moret
This is BIG news! Yesterday, the Army Corps of Engineers announced that that they are committed to *expediting SB 10* and the building of the reservoir outlined in the bill. This is an important step forward in the process of helping to restore the Everglades and surrounding waterways.

In other important news, a TCPalm investigation into hundreds of emails they obtained from the South Florida Water Management District showed that the SFWMD was on the verge of tightening agricultural pollution regulations in 2014 before letting a sugar lobbyist dictate edits that resulted in substantially weaker regulations. It is a reminder that there are still strong forces working to oppose forward progress on Everglades restoration. Signing the Now or Neverglades Declaration is the best way to show that you stand with the people advocating for common sense solutions to Florida's devastating water issues.

Sincerely,









_Islamorada, FL_
PLEASE SHARE! Now or Neverglades Declaration

The Now or Neverglades Declaration is more important than ever. 64,721 have signed it to date, and we want to get 100,000 signatures by the end of the year.
If you haven't signed the declaration, sign today, and if you have, share this email with your friends!

Text 'SOUTH' to 91990' to sign a mobile-friendly NON declaration.
In The News
Army Corps will expedite Lake Okeechobee southern reservoir

"This development is entirely consistent with the options and timeline outlined in Senate Bill 10 and achieves the Legislature's goal of moving forward on southern storage as expeditiously as possible," Senator Joe Negron said in a written statement. "I appreciate the Corps' shared interest in promptly achieving our goal of reducing harmful discharges into our communities."

Source: TCPalm
SFWMD emails show U.S. Sugar lobbyist's influence over pollution rules

South Florida water managers were on the verge of an agricultural pollution crackdown when they scrapped their plans and let a sugar lobbyist dictate edits to a 2015 annual report that paved the way for weaker regulations, emails show.

Source: TCPalm
Sugar is using our land. We need it back.

US Sugar says the scientists are wrong, the public owns enough land already to make it work, and the industry won't sell any. They might be (partly) right. Records show there's more public land available in the EAA beyond the 18,000 acres earmarked for this project. Maybe a lot more. And some of that public land is currently being used to clean up pollution from sugar land. It's time to take it back.

Source: Bullsugar.org
Facing South Florida: Where Politics, Money & Race Collide

Watch this interesting discussion between Facing South Florida host Jim DeFede, Michael Grunwald, author of The Swamp, and Jenny Stilleto, Miami Herald reporter, about the Everglades and all the interrelated issues that have brought us to where we are today.

Source: CBS Miami


----------

